# Anxiety related eating disorder...not self image related..



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

hi there..
i havent posted in a while things have been pretty hectic as always, things are now taken on a present day basis which is better than nothing...i hope you are all ok and safe as well....

The reason for posting this evening as i need some advice from fellow sufferers....My mum has an anxiety related eating disorder, one lunchtime she was sitting having lunch with my aunt then 3 days later woke up and hasnt eaten since then, this was about 2 years ago. she was pretty slim anyway, also diagnosed was major depression, anxiety disorder, chronic facial pain and this eating disorder. since january she has been riding solo without meds just her morphine patch for her face pain, she was on..lyrica and effexor like up to 300+ ...

she had a pysc being paid at ?100 an hour and a therapist, nether worked out, the shrink threatened my mum with hospitalisation (which yes it would be the best thing for her in the real world) but with forced supervised eating and structured eating plans. she has no self image issue, she now eats a little porridge in the morning, alone, and thats it, all her symptoms are anxiety related, her excessive hot/icy cold flashes, her facial pain, her depression...

but shes adament she doesnt want to go into hospital, her mind is still quite strong really, she doesnt like to be bullies, shes been bullied and controlled all her life (still with the man who was discovered to have been into the swinging gay/orgy scence, discreet dating) her 2nd husband though, her first was a rapist monster...but anyway, thats the background, other than having a very very low red blood cell/heamoglobin count and her periods continue even though shes 56 this year, her body is working ok, ive advised her strongly, that an asthmatic wouldnt be without an inhaler so why shouldnt she be on meds, she has a good therapist which is tackling her past and her depression, the shrink was in charge of the ''anorexia'' but she gave him the boot.

so now what!!!!!, any ideas on how to ''break her cycle' get her comfortable with eating more during the day, finding the confidence to eat in front of someone, i can help her with the depression and the anxiety but the eating disorder, other than worry myself into a dirty dp hole, i dont knwo what else to do, im pretty intelligent and would never force her to do anything, or give ultimatums (shes too precious for that) but i need some positive ''physical'' advice, things we can do or say at home, some ways of getting her strength back. Sorry such a long post .......
thanks

CLem :0) xxx


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi 

Sorry to hear abour your mom. I'm not sure what to say. I'll think of something.

maybe you should try asking on a forum of eating disorders or something like that? I'm sure people there will know much more than we do.

I hope things will get better. Take care.


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

ah, thanks!
I thought about an ED forum, but majority of them are related to self image and most of them are designed for young sufferers.
Also, peeps on here are so good, i figured someone on here should be able to help.

You take care as well.

x x x


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

smoking weed can really help with eating> It is prescribed for it in some places where it is legal, however if your mom has other anxiety issues this is not a good idea.

Maybe try getting her physically active. Any kind of activity to raise her metabolism should make her hungry.

Sorry this is all the help i have.


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

bless, thanks for the reply, sadly shes too weak to exercise, she does a little housework, but thats about her lot. ive suggested weed to her, as a smoker myself, but being a non smoker herself and living with her ''im mr self righteous-i stick my bits other people for fun-'' husband, i cant see her lighting up! very nice of you too offer good advice though...

Hope things are ok where you are xx


----------

